# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff > How-to Tutorials Only >  Changing Flat Netting to Circular/Tubular Netting

## asemery

When I made the duffle-type shoulder bag    http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...e-Shoulder-Bag    I cast on meshes onto a metal ring.  I had to use a special technique to change this flat netting start to tubular netting.
Step 1.    Leaving a tail 3 times the length of the desired bag tie a clove hitch.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Step 2.   Bring the tail over to the right and tie or tape it to the ring.  
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Step 3.    Tie an *odd* number of meshes using your gauge and tie clove hitches around both the ring and the tail.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Step 4.    Tie the *W*orking *E*nd (needle end) and tail together with drop knot.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Step 5.    From left to right tie into the odd number meshes (1,3,5,7), turn netting so needle is on left.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Step 6.    Tie into even number meshes (6, 4, 2) and tie *WE* together with drop knot.  You now have a circular/tubular base prepared.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------

